
Show HN: TablePlus Windows – a native tool for database management - bit_4l
https://medium.com/tableplus/a-native-database-management-tool-for-windows-864ecee171a0
======
ccakes
TablePlus user on macOS - great tool for ad-hoc query work and data
exploration. Would recommend

~~~
bit_4l
Thanks a lot for your support!

------
bit_4l
Hi guys,

TL;DR: We are back again with the Windows version of TablePlus:

\- A native build.

\- Multiple drivers support MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQL Server… and the others are
coming soon.

\- Built-in SSH, no need for PuTTY.

\- It’s the fastest DB tool with streaming results row by row and async
loading.

\- Intuitive UX/UI with the high-resolution display.

\- Active development and lifetime support.

\- It’s 100% compatible with macOS version, you can share data from macOS to
Windows (connections, history, favorites, license…).

This is the initial release, more features from the macOS version are coming
to this Windows version in the next few weeks, including indexes support,
import CSV,...

Download: [https://tableplus.io/windows](https://tableplus.io/windows)

------
tvkkpt
Wow!!! Finally it comes to Windows. Love the macOS version so much <3

------
nghiatran_feels
Just a curious question: What is the tech stack behind the scene?

~~~
huyphams
TablePlus is a native application (WPF), it's written with C#, C/C++.

------
Max_Mustermann
What are the limitations of the free version?

~~~
bit_4l
All the functions are presented in the free version. It only limits the number
of active tabs/connections at a time (3 right now), and you can not change
themes.

------
chungphuoc
Good app

